

Hacker Monthly's 12th issue is out - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-12.html

======
Sukotto
Another great issue. Thanks

How are you selecting comments now that pg no longer lets us see the scores?
How do you plan to adapt?

[edit] Also, would you please pad the numbers in your file names with 0 in the
hundreds column so they'll sort properly after you hit issue 100?

eg:

    
    
      Before: hackermonthly-issue11.pdf
      After:  hackermonthly-issue011.pdf
    

I know you have 7 more years before you hit issue 100, but it's nice to think
ahead and I think you'll find that time goes by pretty fast.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Good point about the numbering. Considering the change.

Yeah. Choosing comments will be a pain since there's no more scores. Haven't
figure that out yet and will need to do that soon. Open to any ideas or
suggestion.

------
kloncks
One quick note:

On your <http://hackermonthly.com/reviews.html> Reviews Page, you list those
people's names and startup. Since it's Hacker Monthly, I'd just love to see
their HN id as well.

Just a small tidbit :)

------
sebkomianos
The content sounds great, Batman is my favourite super-hero and 12 is my lucky
number so I HAD to order the print version.

------
jc123
Like the choice of articles. Another feedback: in the pdf, the Codified
Startup Advice diagram is disrupted by an ad, so it can't be viewed side by
side.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Can you send me a screenshot? There shouldn't be anything that comes between
the spread:

[http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/bearwithclaws/3t...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/bearwithclaws/3tnJOT466hQ3tAixHVo0YTPG97GwC8D8sHwCKhBKYusahneI6IGh1sahkQco/Screen_shot_2011-05-02_at_6.23.png.scaled.1000.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJFZAE65UYRT34AOQ&Expires=1304332491&Signature=TppxS0DC1ex6ug36xR8Bfd%2BoCak%3D)
(viewed with Preview - Two Page mode)

------
argos
hey, I clicked the "buy the digital version" in chrome and I got this
<http://imgur.com/GYcrR> (page not available). i tried in Firefox and it
worked... maybe you want to check that out.

